# How do I go green???



## shotgunn

I have noticed that some dealers here have there name in green... Does this mean something? If so, how do I achieve that, whatever it means?

This year I have made several transactions here with ss members, particularly with my piezo mods. I am probably up to a couple dozen or so.

Do dealer transactions qualify for an iTrader rating? Should I have had my customers give me a rating? If so, is it too late to have them do so?

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## Wi77iam

I think this is wrong forum btw, but I am pretty sure green is for MVP's, guys who have been on the forum for a long long time and post alot of constructive posts (?). You'd have to have a mod or admin to give you the green status I assume. or, you could contribute to the forum and get the contributor status.


----------



## hufschmid

Green name (MVP) blue name (moderators) colours are not related to the transactions...

The green colour was in the old days when Chris was the admin, he did occasionally offer the green title to some members who did help him out for the needs of the forum, like for exemple Darren who created the sevenstring logo... (some MVP's also have moderator power)

Most of those members who did help Chris had an MVP title...

Some other members who are not MVP titled also did receive a custom colour on some very rare occasions for the same reasons...

This can't happen anymore, you wont have your name colour changed because its a new admin and Chris is now in another forum of his own...

When I started in the forum I always thought that MVP ment ''most valuable player'' or ''most valuable poster'' but it does not...

And yes this thread must go in the forum support section....


----------



## DDDorian

The guys with the dark green names were made MVPs by our old admin because they're generally cool guys and helpful posters - it has nothing to do with being vendors or anything like that. There'll probably never be anymore MVPs appointed because only the admin can appoint them and the current admin doesn't even know anyone here, much less care. We've tossed around the idea of a vendor tag, but again, it's an admin thing.

As far as iTrader ratings go, they only apply to deals made in the Guitars/Gear/General FS threads - they probably should apply to the Dealers/Group Buys forum too but someone must have forgot to check the iTrader box when they made that forum and, once again, only the admin can switch it on. You seem to have a decent rep around here so far so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## shotgunn

On another subject how do I get more green boxes for my profile?

You know, the thing that says 'Harnesses the souls of a 1000 dead viking lords'

Right now I only have one... I feel, insignificant...

shotgunn




DDDorian said:


> The guys with the dark green names were made MVPs by our old admin because they're generally cool guys and helpful posters - it has nothing to do with being vendors or anything like that. There'll probably never be anymore MVPs appointed because only the admin can appoint them and the current admin doesn't even know anyone here, much less care. We've tossed around the idea of a vendor tag, but again, it's an admin thing.
> 
> As far as iTrader ratings go, they only apply to deals made in the Guitars/Gear/General FS threads - they probably should apply to the Dealers/Group Buys forum too but someone must have forgot to check the iTrader box when they made that forum and, once again, only the admin can switch it on. You seem to have a decent rep around here so far so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## caughtinamosh

shotgunn said:


> On another subject how do I get more green boxes for my profile?
> 
> You know, the thing that says 'Harnesses the souls of a 1000 dead viking lords'
> 
> Right now I only have one... I feel, insignificant...
> 
> shotgunn


 
Be cool.  They're just rep bars that appear as you receive more and more "reputation" (click the little scales beneath my name and give me some while you're at it 0. It's nothing to worry about, really. There are a few really cool guys with much less reputation than they deserve, and a few complete arse-pirates that have far too much of the stuff.


----------



## shotgunn

I'll click yours, if you click mine... J.K. I already clicked it...

shotgunn



caughtinamosh said:


> Be cool.  They're just rep bars that appear as you receive more and more "reputation" (click the little scales beneath my name and give me some while you're at it 0. It's nothing to worry about, really. There are a few really cool guys with much less reputation than they deserve, and a few complete arse-pirates that have far too much of the stuff.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> When I started in the forum I always thought that MVP ment ... ''most valuable poster'' but it does not...



Of course it does.


----------



## vigil785

I know this is off subject, but shouldnt we have an admin that actually cares about SS.org? If he is never around and doesnt care, then I really dont feel comfortable contributing to the forum.........which is something that I would do if I knew it was really supporting the site. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## El Caco

shotgunn said:


> How do I go green???




Be a constructive member for a long time or someone those members idolise.
Never ask to be green
If you do ask only do so whilst performing sexual favours (you will not be made green but we appreciate the sentiment)
Have an active admin



shotgunn said:


> On another subject how do I get more green boxes for my profile?
> 
> You know, the thing that says 'Harnesses the souls of a 1000 dead viking lords'
> 
> Right now I only have one... I feel, insignificant...
> 
> shotgunn



The Rep system was intended to indicate people who know their stuff and are helpful, it failed. The easiest way to get rep now sadly is to be a post whore with the majority of your posts being entertaining.



vigil785 said:


> I know this is off subject, but shouldnt we have an admin that actually cares about SS.org? If he is never around and doesnt care, then I really dont feel comfortable contributing to the forum.........which is something that I would do if I knew it was really supporting the site. Just throwing that out there.



Wouldn't that be nice. Alex cares about the site just in a different way to the rest of us. Money talks, I am sure that if someone made the right offer they could become the new Admin , simply based on inflated stats I am guessing the figure would have to start with a 3 or higher and be 5 figures, after that a good admin would clean the place up effectively halving the value, unfortunately the best I can offer right this moment is my  but sit tight because where there is a will there is a way and I have the first and I am working on the second.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nobody on the mod team is attractive enough to perform sexual favors for.


----------



## El Caco

Power is attractive


----------



## zimbloth

Edit: Misunderstood, my bad...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

s7eve said:


> Power is attractive




Thanks for the ban


----------



## DDDorian

When that poster said he didn't feel comfortable contributing he was being literal, ie he he doesn't feel comfortable making Paypal donations to an admin who doesn't do anything and has no bearing on the tone or content of the boards, and I don't blame him.


----------



## zimbloth

DDDorian said:


> When that poster said he didn't feel comfortable contributing he was being literal, ie he he doesn't feel comfortable making Paypal donations to an admin who doesn't do anything and has no bearing on the tone or content of the boards, and I don't blame him.



Oh okay, I wasn't really thinking of if that way. Fair enough


----------



## El Caco

Stealthtastic said:


> Thanks for the ban





s7eve said:


> Power is attractive


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I still have more posts than you 





(99% are roter style)


----------



## El Caco

Stealthtastic said:


> I still have more posts than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (99% are roter style)



Good for you


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im going to steal that from you...


----------



## vigil785

DDDorian said:


> When that poster said he didn't feel comfortable contributing he was being literal, ie he he doesn't feel comfortable making Paypal donations to an admin who doesn't do anything and has no bearing on the tone or content of the boards, and I don't blame him.


 
Yes, this is what I meant. Sorry, I should have been more clear.


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> [*]If you do ask only do so whilst performing sexual favours (you will not be made green but we appreciate the sentiment)


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> Money talks, I am sure that if someone made the right offer they could become the new Admin





http://websiteshadow.com/




> Estimated Data
> Website Worth:
> 
> $ 23,091 USD (&#8364; 15,688 EUR)
> Yearly Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 19,478 USD (&#8364; 13,234 EUR)
> Monthly Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 1,623 USD (&#8364; 1,103 EUR)
> Daily Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 52.36 USD (&#8364; 35.57 EUR)
> Daily Pageviews:
> 
> 177,500
> Daily Unique Pageviews:
> 
> 54,978
> Daily Unique Visitors:
> 
> 6,545 (-32.0%) [More details]
> Amount of Servers:
> 
> 1
> Servers Cost:
> 
> Between $20/mo and $50/mo
> Bandwidth:
> 
> 16.53 GBs daily
> Service Type:
> 
> Context
> Unique Visitors


----------



## DDDorian

First off, those sites are pretty much bullshit and don't give accurate information. Secondly, why are you showing us the supposed value of dieti-natura.com?


----------



## hufschmid

DDDorian said:


> First off, those sites are pretty much bullshit and don't give accurate information. Secondly, why are you showing us the supposed value of dieti-natura.com?



cause mine is worth 45$ 

 is was a google page, not the main calculator page 

edit: and yeah, I get 90 visitors daily and it says 13 

MICROSOFT.COM, want to become the admin of microsoft? 



> Website Worth:
> 
> $ 468,468,000 USD (&#8364; 318,282,781 EUR)
> Yearly Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 48,408,360 USD (&#8364; 32,889,221 EUR)
> Monthly Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 4,034,030 USD (&#8364; 2,740,768 EUR)
> Daily Ads Revenue:
> 
> $ 130,130.00 USD (&#8364; 88,411.88 EUR)
> Daily Pageviews:
> 
> 42,454,913
> Daily Unique Pageviews:
> 
> 42,454,913


----------



## Fred the Shred

Honestly, if I could buy the site, I would. I have been an admin / mod for ages, and knowing what we can do to keep the dynamics of the site, it is a shame the mods have too few privileges in the light of the admin's absence.

Regarding the MVP thing, I couldn't care less, honestly. I plan of posting some instructional vids regarding 7's and ERG's (namely 8's - I really can't cope with 9's properly) to give people some different tools to add to their palette, and the whole fame and distiction thing is quite irrelevant for me. 

...I wouldn't say no to a free Blackdroïd, Roter or Rico as a token of appreciation, though. And I wouldn't even make a point of it being green!


----------



## hufschmid

Fred the Shred said:


> ...I wouldn't say no to a free Blackdroïd










Also dont forget that Alex can enter ''delate'' in a simple field and all of this great forum will disapear in less then 2 seconds....


----------



## Fred the Shred

hufschmid said:


>



Worth a shot.  I'd settle for a Beneddeto, but I don't want just a cheapo jazz box. 




hufschmid said:


> Also dont forget that Alex can enter ''delate'' in a simple field and all of this great forum will disapear in less then 2 seconds....



Actually, it would imply dropping the database, as the forum engine itself can be reinstalled and easily remapped to SS.org's structure. 

Thing is that wrecking this site would be killing a source of income, as it does hold some value to it. It's basically the same as you building a guitar only to smash it to bits after it had gained consistently higher money offers.


----------



## hufschmid

Fred the Shred said:


> Worth a shot.  I'd settle for a Beneddeto, but I don't want just a cheapo jazz box.



You got Benedetto spelling wrong, Bob would never forgive you 











In my old forum, I did have a simple word to enter in a field and it did work when I delated it...

Funny thing is that it still shows up on google but pages are empty...

Guess they did find a smart way to keep promo going on...


----------



## Fred the Shred

Beneddeto's go for £1000, Benedetto's go for £15000.


----------



## hufschmid

Fred the Shred said:


> Beneddeto's go for £1000, Benedetto's go for £15000.



I cant find a link to Beneddeto's


----------



## Fred the Shred

What were you expecting from a Benedetto knock-off, you grammar nazi?


----------



## hufschmid

Fred the Shred said:


> What were you expecting from a Benedetto knock-off, you grammar nazi?


----------



## shotgunn

I sure opened up a crazy can of worms on this one...

Tangents!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

hufschmid said:


> Green name (MVP) blue name (moderators) colours are not related to the transactions...
> 
> The green colour was in the old days when Chris was the admin, he did occasionally offer the green title to some members who did help him out for the needs of the forum, like for exemple Darren who created the sevenstring logo... (some MVP's also have moderator power)
> 
> Most of those members who did help Chris had an MVP title...
> 
> Some other members who are not MVP titled also did receive a custom colour on some very rare occasions for the same reasons...
> 
> This can't happen anymore, you wont have your name colour changed because its a new admin and Chris is now in another forum of his own...
> 
> When I started in the forum I always thought that MVP ment ''most valuable player'' or ''most valuable poster'' but it does not...
> 
> And yes this thread must go in the forum support section....



The V totally stands for Viking.


----------



## hufschmid

Chris said:


> The V totally stands for Viking.






Most Vicking poster... 

Awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Chris actually posted!

Is the moon blue?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DDDorian said:


> First off, those sites are pretty much bullshit and don't give accurate information. Secondly, why are you showing us the supposed value of dieti-natura.com?



Why not?!?!?


----------

